# Moving to Dubai in April. Wife now pregnant



## KINGY2110 (Oct 19, 2010)

I'm moving to Dubai shortly and we have just found out my wife is pregnant, due in August.

I have not made my new employer aware of this yet and wanted to do some digging before hand to see if there are any issues with visas, healthcare and ultimately the job offer.

Has anyone heard of any issues with this sort of thing?

Many thanks


----------



## Maz25 (Jul 6, 2008)

I doubt that an employer will retract an offer on the basis that your wife is pregnant. You need to make sure that you are however provided with health insurance to cover your family (wife and little one) and also try to get your spouse and new baby's visa included in the deal. It can be a hassle sorting out a spouse visa, so ideally you want your company to take care of the entire process, including the cost.

Make sure that school fees are also included in your package. You may not necessarily be thinking or needing school fees right now but depending on how long you choose to stay here for, it's good to know that your employer will pay for your child's education, should you stay here long enough for your child to start school.

Elphaba would be better placed to guide you in regards to health insurance.


----------



## wandabug (Apr 22, 2010)

I don't think she will be covered if she was already pregnant when she came into Dubai. Could be expensive.


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

She cannot be covered by a new private medical policy, but if employer-sponsored cover is provided, it just depends on the terms of the scheme. Corporate schemes vary widely so there is no set answer.
-


----------



## rsinner (Feb 3, 2009)

Elphaba said:


> She cannot be covered by a new private medical policy, but if employer-sponsored cover is provided, it just depends on the terms of the scheme. Corporate schemes vary widely so there is no set answer.
> -


Just to reinforce what Elphaba said, my employer's medical insurance policy covered my wife's pregnancy. My cousin's employer's policy did not cover his wife's pregnancy. So you would need to talk to your employer if you are concerned about the costs. If you are just concerned about the process of obtaining the visa for your wife, then rest assured - it won't be any more easy or difficult than the process had she not been pregnant


----------

